# IBM ThinkCenter - XF86Config

## cagnaluia

salve,

ho un IBM thinkCenter.. P4

grafica integrata i845

monitor sony 17''.....

cavolo... esiste in giro un file di configurazione da cui prendere spunto... perchè proprio non ne vengo fuori!!!!  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In che senso? Che file di configurazione? Che errori ti da?

----------

## silian87

Hai gia' provato aiutandoti con l'output di lspci e con il comando xf86config ed xf86cfg? Io di solito do' lspci, poi xf86config e poi ritocco il file a mano.

(se usi xorg i comandi sono xorgconfig xorgcfg, mi sembra, e logicamente il file di configurazione e' /etc/xorg.conf )

----------

## cagnaluia

mah... ho pincionato un pò...

xf86cfg -textmode

e sono riuscito a far partire qualcosa... ma i colori sono 8 e vedo a 640x480....

non so come configurare il file /etc/X11/XF86Config

----------

## cagnaluia

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"         	# <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"       	# <i>

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "i810"

	VendorName  "Intel Corp."

	BoardName   "82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     1

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     4

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     8

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     15

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     16

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## cagnaluia

localhost root # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controll er/Host-Hub Interface (rev 01)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Ch ipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora io inizierei a mettere

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "Monitor0"

        VendorName "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 130.0

        VertRefresh  40.0 - 100.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection 
```

Commenterei la linea

```
 BusID "PCI:0:2:0" 
```

E la sezione screen la farei diventare

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1400x1050" "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## cagnaluia

grazie mille... adesso provo!  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

reboot

----------

## cagnaluia

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> reboot

 

si è bloccato.. è li che beeeepa  :Sad: 

powerdown  :Sad: 

----------

## cagnaluia

NOOOOO

non parte piu...... nemmeno a 8bit.....  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che errore ti da (posta l'errore esatto)

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Che errore ti da (posta l'errore esatto)

 

? come faccioo..... ok lo scrivo a mano..

spetta!

----------

## cagnaluia

Using config file: "/etc....."

Using vt7

(EE) I810(0): No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

...........

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai messo il supporto nel kernel per la tua scheda grafica?

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai messo il supporto nel kernel per la tua scheda grafica?

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   e.... come devo fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come hai compilato il kernel?

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Come hai compilato il kernel?

 

ho.... io nn ne so tanto di linux...

ho lasciato che  anaconda compilasse lo stage 3 di gentoo... e basta  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta un lspci (se non c'e' il comando emerge pciutils)

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Posta un lspci (se non c'e' il comando emerge pciutils)

 

riportato sopra ... 

tra i primi post  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> localhost root # lspci
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controll er/Host-Hub Interface (rev 01)
> 
> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Ch ipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## cagnaluia

PS.  come faccio a fare una pausa quando eseguo il comando "lspci"... perchè sullo schermo non vedo tutto....

----------

## cagnaluia

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> PS.  come faccio a fare una pausa quando eseguo il comando "lspci"... perchè sullo schermo non vedo tutto....

 

vabbè.. risolto con 

lspci > /home/ciao.txt

che bravo.. sto imparando  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

comunque per vedere i comandi che "occupano troppo" basta fare:

```
comando | less
```

quindi nel tuo caso:

```
lspci | less
```

----------

## cagnaluia

non ne vuole sapere... anche se metto su VGA o VESA.. no funge..

ok.. vado a mangiare adesso..

intanto Grazie, 

e Ciao!

----------

## cagnaluia

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> comunque per vedere i comandi che "occupano troppo" basta fare:
> 
> ```
> comando | less
> ```
> ...

 

 :Wink:  me lo ricorderò... tènks

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Spe puoi postare ora tutto il tuo xf86config?

----------

## mriya3

Ma il monitor è LCD o CRT ?

----------

## cagnaluia

Sony Multiscan 200GS 17pollici

un vecchio CRT della Sony............

il file XF86Config.. te lo posterei volentieri... ma lo cambio ad ogni "xf86cfg"

ti scrivo giu Card0 Monitor0.....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta mi la sezione Screen

----------

## cagnaluia

Section "Screen"

             Identifier "Screen0"

             Device   "Card0"

             Monitor "Monitor0"

             DefaultDepth   24

             SubSection "Display"

                       Depth 24

                       Modes "1024x768"  "800x600"

             EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a cambiare il 24 con 16

----------

## cagnaluia

il problema è sul driver dell adattatore grafico....

(EE) No dirvers available...

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a cambiare il 24 con 16

 

provo!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che l'errore sia quello adesso ok ma prima hai postato

```
(EE) I810(0): No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. 
```

----------

## cagnaluia

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Prova a cambiare il 24 con 16 
> 
> provo!

 

niente.... 

sai.. provo a installare una ATI 9000 AGP... che mi son fatto prestare

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Che l'errore sia quello adesso ok ma prima hai postato
> 
> ```
> (EE) I810(0): No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth.
> 
> ...

 

giusto! si... ma ho fatto un casino di prove  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

uffa... perchè ci sono tutte NVIDIA... e nessuna ATI?????!!!!

ho messo VESA chip ATI

----------

## cagnaluia

ma su monitor...

è corretta una 

HSync di 31.5 - 130 ??

e 

VRef di 50 - 100?

per il mio monitor?

----------

## cagnaluia

cmq...

l'errore mi dice che non ha caricato il driver pre ATI...

facciamo un passo indietro...

come gli carico il driver per ATI al kernel?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma tu non hai una ati bensi' una intel

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma tu non hai una ati bensi' una intel

 

l'ho appena messa su

----------

## cagnaluia

per provare con una scheda diversa... ma non funziona ancora!

come gli dico di caricare il drivere al kernel

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Stop! Allora dimmi come sta adesso la situazione perche' non ci capisco piu' nulla

----------

## cagnaluia

ha... SCUSAMI...

Rimettiamo apposto le cose:

preferisci: 

1. Adattatore grafico integrato intel i845...

oppure

2. Adattatore grafico AGP Ati Radeon 9000 ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vedi tu magari con la ati trovi piu' gente che ti puo' aiutare

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Vedi tu magari con la ati trovi piu' gente che ti puo' aiutare

 

OK. 

ATI 9000

allora... ho fatto un "emerge ati-drivers"... moh vediamo

----------

## cagnaluia

niente! scaricati 40MB per niente...

----------

## cagnaluia

(WW) RADEON: NO matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

che caspita siginifica.......  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## cagnaluia

adesso ho fatto 

emerge -u xfree

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cagnaluia

sob sob  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

è ancora la che scarica dipendenze.... ma uff  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## cagnaluia

c'è qualcuno che parteciperebbe al mio monologo!?

vi tengo aggiornati!..... sta scaricando le gcc3.3.4

c'è né tanto..? pke devo andare via!

----------

## cagnaluia

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> c'è qualcuno che parteciperebbe al mio monologo!?
> 
> vi tengo aggiornati!..... sta scaricando le gcc3.3.4
> 
> c'è né tanto..? pke devo andare via!

 

beh.. a parte il buon "fedeliallalinea" anche se poco/niente/mai condivido quello stemma (cccp).. eppur dall'alto dio provvede!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se proprio hai problemi potresti avviare con una knoppix prendere il suo file di configurazione e poi metterlo sulla tua gentoo. Se no puoi provare anche con xf86cfg che e' grafico.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se proprio hai problemi potresti avviare con una knoppix prendere il suo file di configurazione e poi metterlo sulla tua gentoo. Se no puoi provare anche con xf86cfg che e' grafico.

 

io faccio sempre   xf86cfg -textmode

+ 

setting manuale.

....quello grafico non lho mai sopportato

ok... farò come dici!

MA IL PROBLEMA è UN ALTRO!!!!

DRIVERS NOT FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

COME DICO AL SIG. GENTOO LINUX CHE CARICHI SUL KERNEL I DRIVER PER ATI?

modprobe RADEON..... beh.. solo questo? perchè così non cambia niente....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma se metti solo ati dovrebbe andare (sono quelli di xfree che fanno solo il 2D)

----------

## possi

Non ti conviene far generare automaticmente XF86Config daXFree?

XFree86 -configure 

(ovviamente funge anche con Xorg -configure se mai ti venisse in mente di installarlo  :Wink:  )

ti genera un file XF86Config.new in questo di solito devi cambiare solo modes setting e il device del mouse ...

poi lo sostituisci a quello in /etc/X11/

per la ati usa pure i driver open che vanno meglio... in rete e anche qui nel fol c'è un sacco di documentazione sul tema

Ciao

----------

## cagnaluia

ci riprovo allora!

----------

## cagnaluia

mah.... che stramberia è questa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

STAMATTINA STA FUNZIONANDO... è partito con X  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## cagnaluia

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "Layout0"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "keyboard"

	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc101"

	Option	    "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "Auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

	HorizSync    31.5 - 90.0

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "ati"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth     16

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     16

		Modes    "640x480"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## cagnaluia

800x600

Funziona sempre meglio....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cagnaluia

1024x768

----------

